# [SOLVED] VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos



## MarkNAndrews

Hello TSF,

My VLC player get stuck while playing HD videos. It plays 720p video easily but stucks at 1080p. What should I do? 


Please help.

Early replies will be appreciated.

PC Config: Intel E5300 Dual Core processor, 1GB RAM, 320GB HDD & 128MB inbuilt Graphics.


Thanks,
Mark Andrews


----------



## writhziden

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Please provide more information about the layout of your system. The following can help us determine problems from more than just blue screens.http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html​

The 1 GB of RAM would be my first suspect; that is a very low amount, even for a 32-bit system. It probably cannot handle HD video too well for onboard graphics. If you buy more RAM, make sure to do so by going to the RAM manufacturer and checking compatibility with your system before buying. Not all RAM is compatible with all systems. 



-----


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Thanks writhziden for your reply.

Let me start:
1GB DDR2 RAM (Kingston)
Intel E5300 Dual Core @ 2.60GHz processor
Intel G31 motherboard.
128MB inbuilt graphics.
128MB NVidia GeForce Fx 5200.
More than half of 320 GB HDD is free.

Anything Else?


----------



## writhziden

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

The logs, OS version (x86 or x64), jcgriff2 collection files, etc. would be great! :-}


-----


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Thanks again, Currently using Windows 7 - x86. Problems persists with Windows XP too. Not able to provide logs as Hard Disk has been crashed.

What is collection files? Didn't get it.


----------



## writhziden

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

The collection of files comes from the following link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html​

If the hard disk crashed, replace it with a new one and see if problems persist. 



-----


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Well,

Problems exist with Windows XP, Windows 7 & Windows 8 too. Hard disk will be back within 1 week. Will post back.

Thanks.


----------



## writhziden

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

No problem, and thank you for keeping us updated. Best wishes the new hard disk fixes the problems. 



-----


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Thanks writhziden,

Hard disk is back with newly installed Windows 7. Now its playing 1080p. will post back if it stucks.


----------



## writhziden

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

With only 1 GB of RAM and a low-end display device, I would not be too surprised if 1080p is outside the ability of your system to play. 720p may be the limit of the capability of that system, and I doubt upgrading the RAM would help as the display device is your limiting factor. 



-----


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Thanks,

Does graphics card affect the same??


----------



## writhziden

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

When I say display device, that is the same thing as the display card or graphics card. 



-----


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Oh Thanks,

Recently bought Raedon HD6570 but haven't used it. Will it help??


----------



## joeten

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

That should do hd quite well did you upgrade your power supply


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Thanks, Yeah I had 450W Power supply. Now changed it to 650W. Is it fine??


----------



## writhziden

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*




joeten said:


> That should do hd quite well did you upgrade your power supply


Just to help with this: Your new card requires at least a 400W power supply, but I would recommend a 450W or 500W supply, preferably 500W.


> 400 Watt or greater power supply recommended (500 Watt for AMD CrossFireX™ technology in dual mode)


AMD Radeon​


MarkNAndrews said:


> Thanks, Yeah I had 450W Power supply. Now changed it to 650W. Is it fine??


That is great. Nice work!



-----


----------



## joeten

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Should be hope you got a good quality make the guys here are very good on advising on hardware


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Thanks Joeten,

Guys on this forum are really helpful.

I have got Cooler Master GX 650W. Isn't it fine??


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

My Brother has also a 650W PSU. That is Corsair VS650. Which one is better? Mine or My brother's??


----------



## joeten

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

The recommended ones are seasonic and xfx now I can have one of the guys chat with you about the merits etc if you wish


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

yeah Sure.


----------



## joeten

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Ok please be patient and they will be with you soon


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Yeah Sure.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Hi MarkNAndrews,

Depending on how old the Corsair is would affect its quality. Corsair has switched to a low quality company called CWT which uses all low quality parts.

Cooler Master isn't much better. They also have low quality parts and do not make their own PSUs.

You should really only stick to XFX or Seasonic PSUs as Seasonic manufactures both and will provide top quality and both have great warrantees.

XFX also takes the PSUs that Seasonic takes and add in their own features as well an double check over.


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Oh Thanks,

Got it better. I have a question. If i have a low amount of RAM & high end graphics, will still my video be stucking??


Mark


----------



## joeten

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Post the full specs for your machine 
motherboard
cpu
gpu
ram
psu
it will allow us to see what your working with


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*



MarkNAndrews said:


> Oh Thanks,
> 
> Got it better. I have a question. If i have a low amount of RAM & high end graphics, will still my video be stucking??
> 
> 
> Mark


 
Yes it does have some part in video performance as the game needs the RAM to run smoothly. We recommend only up to 8GB as anything over is not needed.

Please do what Joeten ask as well.


joeten said:


> Post the full specs for your machine
> motherboard
> cpu
> gpu
> ram
> psu
> it will allow us to see what your working with


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Thanks Masterchiefxx17 & Joeten,

Motherboard: Intel DG31PR
Processor: Intel Dual Core E5300 @ 2.60GHz
RAM: 1GB DDR2
Graphics: Inbuilt 128MB & Raedon HD6570
PSU: Cooler Master GX 650W & ICOOL 450W(optional)

Mark


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Masterchiefxx17,

Isnt it enough for a reply??


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Please Reply.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

1gb of RAM is the reason the lag. Windows 7 doesn't really run well unless it has 2 gigs of ram and even then to have a decent amount of headroom you want 4 gigs of ram.

IF you can find any ram on ebay, or second hand do that. DDR2 ram is pretty expensive now since they don't manufacture it, so suppliers can demand what they want for it.


----------



## joeten

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

Check the websites in your country for crucial,GSkill,or similar 
Cheap RAM | Cheap Computer Memory Upgrade | Ebuyer.com
Computer Components - Buy Computer Components Online at Best Prices in India - Computers | Flipkart.com[as]=off&autosuggest[as-submittype]=default-search&autosuggest[as-grouprank]=0&autosuggest[as-overallrank]=0&autosuggest[orig-query]=&autosuggest[as-shown]=off&selmitem=Computers&otracker=start&vertical=computers&_l=PMWKGV4Xaqww8CG3ZKumhw--&_r=SAjWWANzZ%20iUefM%20CgDiVA--&ref=205f8abc-6c41-4a64-96d9-f06a36b47015


----------



## MarkNAndrews

*Re: VLC Stuck while playing HD Videos*

In India, Its cheap like 2GB in 1500INR i.e. $30 only. SO I'll upgrade keeping your advise in mind. Thanks a lot McNinja & Joeten for the link.

Marking as solved.


----------



## joeten

Your welcome


----------



## McNinja

No problem. 

The thing is with 1 gb in the system the system starts using your hard drive's page file is which is a couple hundred times slower than ram.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR2_SDRAM
Refer to *Chips and modules* for RAM speeds. 


> Peak Transfer rate for DDR2 800mhz is 6,400 MB/s


The average speed of a HDD is around 70MB/s to about 120MB/s for enterprise HDD's.


----------

